# Modular wall footer??



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a customer requesting some type of modular pier footer that has holes cast into it into which you drive pipe or rebar?

I never heard of this. Supposedly he saw it on Planet Green or something like it . It was used for retaining wall construction.

Anyone heard of this?


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

If it was on Green Planet it probably will not be practical and not really be "green".


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

I figured that. Problem is this guy tries to be innovative. He watches too much of that crap anyway.:no:

I figured I would humor him and search for it so I could talk him out of it.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh man , some just posted recently what you are talking about. Do a search on the forum. It has these big pins that you drive into the footer in four directions. 

Looks ridiculous but what do I know?

Andy.


----------

